# Transformar pulso bujia en señal 5 volts



## elaerico (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola.Tengo una moto,un ciclomotor mas precisamente,y quisiera que me ayudaran por favor, en cómo hacer para transformar los pulsos de corriente q llegan a la bujía en una señal cuadrada de 5volts, para alimentar un PIC u otros circuitos. Me gustaría poder hacer esto por inductancia, o sea enrollando una bobina alrededor del cable de la bujía.Alguien sabe como hacer? Me explico claramente?
Muchas gracias


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 18, 2008)

pues mira, si tienes un transformador a la mano, puedes sacarle una laminita de el nucleo de las de forma de I, enrrollas en el puro medio unas 30 vueltas de alambre 27, o si quieres mas delgado y abrasas el cable de la bujia con la laminita, la salida se la conectas a un monoestable (con el 555 quedaria bien) y ya tienes tu salida con el ancho de pulso que le quieras dar, siempre y cundo el ancho de pulso no supere 2 disparos de la bujia, para que lo puedas medir bien.


----------



## Mandrake_83 (Ene 6, 2009)

Yo tengo justo el esquema que buscas lo subiré en la tarde cuando llegue a casa, es de un tacometro digital, te enviare el circuito de adquisición de pulsos, es relativamente sencillo


----------



## bugmenote (Mar 8, 2009)

yo tambien quiero saber pero no hace falta que sea por inductancia


----------



## Trinquete (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola Mandrake_83
Me gustaria conocer ese montaje ,hace tiempo que llevo tras un tacometro .
Un saludo.


----------



## elaerico (Abr 25, 2009)

Si, y pudiendo hacer una onda cuadrada con la frecuencia de la chispa, el resto del tacómetro, o de la pistola estroboscópica es sencillo. Pero nos falta eso. Sería muy bueno poder hacerlo por inductancia, porque no dependería del cdi y no le sacaríamos energía a la chispa.


----------



## Gaston_77 (May 15, 2009)

Hola, queria saber si pudiste tomar la señal por inductancia y acoplarla al pic. Yo tambien estoy tras un circuito similar. Gracias


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2009)

Acaso no leíste lo que postearon anteriormente?


----------



## Gaston_77 (May 15, 2009)

Si, pero me interesaba el circuito de madrake, y no puedo encontrarlo.


----------



## elaerico (Jun 3, 2009)

Bueno muchachos, investigue un poco y acá les publico 2 esquemas de los circuitos que creo que pueden funcionar con una bobina alrededor del cable de alta, el cable que va a la bujía. Los simulé en el livewire y funcionan joya. Falta probarlos en la vida real,que todos sabemos puede ser muy distinto jejeje. A ver que opinan...


----------



## alechivo (Jun 3, 2009)

pordon amigo...pero para que fin es tu proyecyo?

unicamente medicion?

abrazo.


----------



## elaerico (Jun 4, 2009)

Si, medición para hacer un tacómetro para motos.


----------



## Gaston_77 (Jun 5, 2009)

Y si en lugar de poner una bobina enrollada, ponemos una pinza conectada a un amplificador operacional en modo no inversor. Es posible que funcione?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2009)

Claro...el tema no es enrrollar bobinas en cables de alta tension puesto q en un taller lo q se busca es medir las rpm de motores y es engorroso andar haciendo eso.

en cambio podemos buscar la forma mas elegante de hacerlo. y es de la siguiente manera:

todo motor a combustion interna (2 tiempos o 4 tiempos) necesita de una chispa en el interior de la camisa para producir energia calorica necesaria para encender la mezcla combustible-comburente.

el tema esta en dónde obtener ese pulso sin andar haciendo tanto escándalo.

la chispa se genera en una bobina de ignición, en las motos es una pequeña bobinita negra, la cual consta de 3 puntos:
2 pequeños para alimentación
1 salida grande bien aislada para alta tensión.

si tomamos los pulsos (de voltaje bajo) que alimentan esa bobina para luego producir la chispa, y de ahi obtenemos la señal cuadrada de 6v o 12v dependiendo la moto, y de ahi nos vamos al medidor.

yo creo q es la forma mas elegante, discreta, limpia y segura.


----------



## luiscerda (Jun 21, 2009)

me podrias prestar el circuito de las bujias y el tacometro se ve muy bueno


----------



## Guti1984 (Ago 12, 2009)

ok, a ver si alguien me da una mano...
Tomo la señal de la salida del la bobina,hasta hay voy bien... pero quiero que me especifiquen de donde exactamente tomo la señal, si?...

Y quiero saber si alguno de ustedes uso un Cd4093 para transformarla en señal cuadrada...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2009)

Por que ofrecen soluciones tan complicadas para algo tan fácil?
Se usa una resistencia de un valor elevado y un zener!


----------



## carlos230174 (Nov 3, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Por que ofrecen soluciones tan complicadas para algo tan fácil?
> Se usa una resistencia de un valor elevado y un zener!



podrias hacer el favor de esplicarlo de forma mas esquematica a mi me interesa para una bobina de 12v 4 tiempos osea serian 4 pulsos por vuelta como hago luego para pasar esos pulsos al pic y combertirlos 4 pulsos en 1.

gracias


----------



## karl (Nov 3, 2009)

una nota, en un motor convencional de 4 tiempos, un cilindro da dos vueltas por cada chispa (admision/compresion<chispa>explosion/expulsion/admision/compresion...)
por ahi vi un diseño que usa un capacitor y un inversor CMOS para detectar pulsos de alto voltaje, y solo es necesario acercar el capacitor al cable de la bujia que quieres revisar.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 3, 2009)

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/Electronic/limiter.html

"un cilindro da dos vueltas por cada chispa"
Yo pensé que se movian en linea recta


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 3, 2009)

La forma mas sencilla es detectarlo electrostaticamente, si teneis a mano algun integrado de la serie 4XXX si puede ser un contador de alguna practica y le poneis algunos led.

La entrada de clock le poneis un trozo de chapa y un zener (5V)por si acaso vereis como se pone ac ontrar a toda pastilla.

Culaquier detector electrostatico sirve buscar circuitos "detector lie" pueden funcionar a la perfeccion.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 3, 2009)

Mejor que una resistencia y un zenner? no creo, ademas de ser mas sencillo es mas confiable.
Si querés podés tomar la señal desde el positivo de la bobina o desde la salida a las bujias...


----------



## daaran (Ene 27, 2010)

Buenas, también ando a ver si consigo algo parecido. Pero tengo una duda. Si enrolllamos una bobina al cable de la bujia, o hacemos pasar una pieza de ferrita con la bobina, un transformador, ¿  que tension obtenemos por la inductancia a la salida de la bobina ?  Y teniendo la tension que va por el cable de la bujia, como calcular la vueltas de la bobina o que transformador usar para obtener 5V? Gracias, hay cosas que se me escapan


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

Es mejor lo que propusieron de sacar el dato desde el primario de la bobina. Si lo tomas del secundario, no hay que olvidarse que la magia es para los magos. Sacar un voltaje desde alli tendra un costo en la amplitud de la chispa, ademas de complicar las cosas al pe**


----------



## lockward (Jul 5, 2010)

La ventaja de sacar el dato desde el cable de la bujia es grande, debido a que todos sabemos donde estan estos cables, y no hay que desconectar ni abrir nada, solo tenemos que poner nuestro equipo y medimos y listo. y nos sirve para motores de 2 tiempo pequeños que traen el campo y todo integrado ej. apodadoras de jardines. montadas en botes RC jeje.

lo que necesitamos es simple es un comparador a 100Mhz, que cuando detecte el minimo voltaje en el cable inductado por las bujias nos de nuestro pulso de 5v TTL.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2010)

> lo que necesitamos es simple es un comparador a 100Mhz


Vas a medir las rpm de una turbina de avion o que? por que tanto?


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 5, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/Electronic/limiter.html
> 
> "un cilindro da dos vueltas por cada chispa"
> Yo pensé que se movian en linea recta



Peor, lo que se mueve es el pistón, no el cilindro  (Salvo contadísimos casos, pero ninguno en una moto que yo sepa)
PD: Si es dos tiempos, dos revoluciones por chispa, y si es cuatro tiempos, cuatro revoluciones por chispa


----------



## zxeth (Jul 5, 2010)

heee, si es solo para un tacometro, te puedo hacer una pregunta muy boba?. Porque no lo conectas a la bateria? :S. jajaja, si igual se retroalimenta con el alternador, le pones un buen lm7805 y no perdes tiempo.. Si no tenes bateria ni alternador (en caso de un ciclomotor a cuerdas) ponele un motorcito de disquetera (grandesito) o un dinamometro como los que se usan en las vicis para prender la lucesita(15 Ar$)  al engranaje que talvez te tire los 5v, y muchos capacitores en paralelo para que cuando bajes las revoluciones del motor te siga funcionando el circuito

y para alimentar un pic a eso le pones un lm anteriormente mencionado y listo


----------



## pablete01 (Ago 24, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Peor, lo que se mueve es el pistón, no el cilindro  (Salvo contadísimos casos, pero ninguno en una moto que yo sepa)
> PD: Si es dos tiempos, dos revoluciones por chispa, y si es cuatro tiempos, cuatro revoluciones por chispa



El motor de moto tira una chispa por vuelta. Una la hace al pedo. ¿por que? Porque el sensor esta colocado en el volate magnetico, un poquito antes que el piston llegue arriba. Entonces da una chispa siempre que el piston este arriba.
admision - compresion - chispa - explosion - escape - chispa - admision...


----------



## biker2k3 (Jun 22, 2011)

pablete01 dijo:


> El motor de moto tira una chispa por vuelta. Una la hace al pedo. ¿por que? Porque el sensor esta colocado en el volate magnetico, un poquito antes que el piston llegue arriba. Entonces da una chispa siempre que el piston este arriba.
> admision - compresion - chispa - explosion - escape - chispa - admision...



Es verdad en los 2 tiempos hace la explosion la chispa y el escape en una vuelta sola y en los 4 tiempos se toma 2 vueltas, pero ambos tiran una chispa por vuelta


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Estas respondiendo a un hilo que tiene casi un año de inactividad.............

Lee las regals de participación de foro para evitar ser moderado y que tus mensajes sean quitados


----------



## pako1pakito2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Que les parece? Funcionara?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 23, 2014)

naaaa eso no creo funcione, huele a opto quemado


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2014)

pone una R de 330ohms en serie con el led del opto y en paralelo con eso un zener de 5v... despues una r para bajar la alta tension, no vas a tener problemas... pero mas adecuado seria tomar la tension de otro lado... por ejemplo los bornes de la bobina o el cdi


----------



## analogico (Feb 23, 2014)

pero son 25 kV minimo para r1  y el opto




por algo los aparatos  
usan una pinza en el cable


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 23, 2014)

ademas las resistencias normales no son buenas para altos voltajes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-trabajar-voltajes-30000-v-44057/#post367490

segun eduardo como maximo 250V


----------



## vrainom (Feb 24, 2014)

Un usuario del foro forum.allaboutcircuits.com utilizó exitosamente 6 vueltas de cable común alrededor del cable de la bujía en una moto para un indicador de rpm a leds.





Con la única observación de que eliminó R4 de ese circuito.

Creo que usando el cable y un comparador como el lm311 con acople capacitivo se podría conseguir una señal cuadrada.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 24, 2014)

ahora recuerdo que asi se toma la señal de la bobina. 


o esta otra alternativa:









> Creo que con ese sensor y utilizando un comparador como el lm311 y acople capacitivo se podría conseguir una señal cuadrada.



configurando adecuadamente el lm2917 se podria tener directamente una señal cuadrada


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2014)

No hay problemas con lo de la resistencia... son 25kv o mas pero pulsos, y ademas muy cortos. Yo ya lo hice hace un tiempo para hacer una prueba en un grupo electrógeno y anda de diez


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 24, 2014)

pues bueno, te creo... seria interesante que lo probara y comentara resultados.


----------



## pako1pakito2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Que les parece así? aun no se el valor de R1 cuyo valor le di de 10 k. la idea de tomarlo de la bujia es poder testear un motor rapidamente, yo tomo en mi moto con un sensor de hall en el volante de la moto funciona muy bien... Gracias por responder


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Mar 6, 2014)

Y que paso lo probaste ?
Yo sigo diciendo que eso no funciona


----------



## vrainom (Mar 7, 2014)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Y que paso lo probaste ?
> Yo sigo diciendo que eso no funciona



De acuerdísimo contigo.

Si quieren un circuito que se pueda quitar y poner rápidamente sugiero un toroide partido en dos y montado en unas pinzas de cocodrilo grandes con un devanado sensor en una mitad del toroide y de ahí al circuito. 

Para usar una resistencia esta tendría que ser de un valor mucho mayor porque suponiendo un voltaje conservador de salida de 5kv /10kohms la carga sería de .5A y creo que cargaría mucho la bobina.

Y se necesitaría una resistencia especial con recubrimiento de vidrio para evitar el arqueo o muchísimas resistencias en serie porque creo recordar que las resistencias comunes de 1/4 de watt soportan ~100v sin cambiar sus características.


----------



## maddC (Mar 7, 2014)

para ayudarte primero necesitamos saber que tipo de bobina tienes (logica o no logica) normalmente las bobinas logicas funcionan con pulsos de 5v, en este caso solo tendrias q tomar tu señal del negativo de la bobina, ahora... si no tienes una bobina logica tendras una salida de 12v por el negativo de la bobina, en este caso usas un BIP 373 con una resistencia de 330 ohm y listo... en todo caso la señal se dara en el negativo de la bobina, esta viene dada ya sea por un distribuidor a platinos o un sensor de posicion de cigueñal o lebas, si el sensor es de tipo VR necesitaras un circuito que lleve la señal a 
 onda cuadrada, pero si se trata de un sensor Hall ya tienes la onda cuandrada hecha... solo debes sacar señal del sensor...


----------

